# What colour will she shed-out?



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, just wanted to let everyone know that she is getting weaned either today or tomorrow. Rumour doesn't stay near Sonya other than to get a little drink, and Sonya is losing weight because Rumour is getting so big! I'm just going to suck them both up for a week or two before I start with Rumour's training, and with riding Sonya.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know about the color, but she's a big, gorgeous girl! 

My foal has me perplexed too. I would have swore he was bay, but his mane is red instead of black. But he has dark points like a bay. His mom is a gray, so I am thinking he could turn gray, but he has no roaning around his face, only on his tail and lower legs. 

Those foals just keep us guessing!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

My guess is that the lighter stuff in her tail will eventually shed out to match her mane. I've only ever experienced dark bay and black foals though, so I could be completely off! 

My gelding Scotch is a flaxen chestnut, and he does have black and white streaks in his tail (the underside), along with brown. 
















Not the best pictures...he didn't get groomed that day. :/


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think bay. We had tons of chestnut Arabs born on the farm, and they never had black manes and tails at ANY point. A chestnut colt was just born at the ranch as well who's chestnut, and he's been blatantly chestnut since birth.

Zierra the day she was born:









Zierra a couple weeks old:









Zierra a few months old:









The new colt at the ranch the day he was born:



















I don't have recent photos, but at a few months old, he's a blatant bright chestnut now.

I could be wrong, I've just never personally had a chestnut foal that ever had black in the mane and tail. Bay foals are NOTORIOUS for changing colors repeatedly before finally shedding out.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a side note - as you can see, both these foals had white in their tails as youngsters. It's pretty typical of any color in foals.

Also - I'm positive I see black tipped ears on Rumour, which you wouldn't find on a chestnut. I suppose foal coat could trick you, but I'm positive she's bay.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks MM. Those pictures helped. I am pretty sure she is going to be bay.

Thanks everyone else for your input!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The light color in the tail will shed out and likely come back in dark. Foals are known for their light color tales and legs, which rarely last... ;-)

Right now, she's either going to end up a very light bay or a dark chestnut. 

My chestnut mare (tested ee aa) has a nearly black mane and tail that fades to red and red-blonde. If you look close, out in the sun, the hair is definitely dark auburn though, not black. I have attached a few pictures of her, winter coat, spring coat and early summer coat. By late summer she fades to a lovely golden color. She has coat-colored ears, no black or dark tips on them.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Definately a bay. The light hairs are baby flaxen and will go away as she gets older. Such a cutie


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, she is deffinatley going to be a bay! 
Last night I was grooming her, and was brushing her legs. I moved the hair, and sure enough,there was black underneath!

I will post pics once she has finished shedding! She is taking a while.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

What a good looking filly!!! Although her legs are decieving, that tail and mane will change I'm sure...I had a colt similar to her - dark chestnut at birth with FLAXEN tail, nearly white! As he shed out and looked more liver chestnut or fading black...still had the lighter tail hairs around the edges...he is the only one of 6 foals that I lost track of though, wish I could see him now!

Gorgeous filly though! And the chestnut with dark mane and tail posted above gives me hope my yearling colt is chestnut and not bay...silly foals!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you! 
I will update as soon as she has finished. From what she has shed out, she is a gorgeous colour. I drool over it whenever I look at her.


----------

